# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा > ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण >  जिंदगी में निराशा के सिवा अब कुछ नही...

## sumitraj

आदरणीय गुरुजन
प्रणाम
मैं आप गुणीजनों से आशीर्वाद व मार्गदर्शन की आशा रखता हूँ।
मैं अपना जन्मविवरण दे रहा हूँ,कृपया मुझे बताने की कृपा करें कि मेरे जीवन मे अच्छेदिन कब आएंगे?नौकरी या व्यवसाय का क्या योग है?
बहोत परेशान हूँ।
नाम-सुमित राज
जन्मतिथि-05/08/1987
समय-09:50pm
स्तथान-मोकामा,जिला-पटना,बिहार
Name- sumit raj
Dob- 05/08/1987
Time-09.50pm
At mokama. Dist patna bihar
धन्यवाद????????????

----------


## bndu jain

> आदरणीय गुरुजन
> प्रणाम
> मैं आप गुणीजनों से आशीर्वाद व मार्गदर्शन की आशा रखता हूँ।
> मैं अपना जन्मविवरण दे रहा हूँ,कृपया मुझे बताने की कृपा करें कि मेरे जीवन मे अच्छेदिन कब आएंगे?नौकरी या व्यवसाय का क्या योग है?
> बहोत परेशान हूँ।
> नाम-सुमित राज
> जन्मतिथि-05/08/1987
> समय-09:50pm
> स्तथान-मोकामा,जिला-पटना,बिहार
> ...


 ye सच है आपने जिंदगी में कई उतार चदाव देखे है .पर ये भी सच है की आप अक्सर होसला खोने की हद तक गये है .खैर किसी तरह संभलकर इस मुकाम तक आ गए है . आपका अच्छा समय शुरू हो गया है . अपने पर भरोषा रखे और हर काम भगवान को समर्पित कर दे .
कोई एक ब्रत रखना शुरू करे अगर पहले से ही कर रहे है तो use नियमित जारी रखे .

----------


## sumitraj

प्रणाम गुरुवर
आपकी बातों से हौसला मिला है।जी एक व्रत कर रहा हूँ।
कब तक कुछ अच्छा हो पाएगा घुटन सी हो रही है अब

आशीर्वाद का आशा रखता हूँ।

----------


## khirusingh

> प्रणाम गुरुवर
> आपकी बातों से हौसला मिला है।जी एक व्रत कर रहा हूँ।
> कब तक कुछ अच्छा हो पाएगा घुटन सी हो रही है अब
> 
> आशीर्वाद का आशा रखता हूँ।


see

your problem is you are suffering from kemudrum yoga which bring super hurdle in your life 

kindly rectify it 

everything will improve 

simple

----------


## sumitraj

Tnx for your concern n valuable suggestions sir..
I m very thankful to you...let me know prevention techniques from kemudrum yoga..I am a struggling student little hard for me for any kinda coasyly prevention .so please suggest some prevention method which effective n suitable for me.
Regards

----------


## sumitraj

Aadarniy page admin sir...
Plz delete my post from here...I think Jo BHI mujhe Salah milna tha mil chuka hai ab sirf numaish ho rahi h

----------


## sumitraj

> आदरणीय गुरुजन
> प्रणाम
> मैं आप गुणीजनों से आशीर्वाद व मार्गदर्शन की आशा रखता हूँ।
> मैं अपना जन्मविवरण दे रहा हूँ,कृपया मुझे बताने की कृपा करें कि मेरे जीवन मे अच्छेदिन कब आएंगे?नौकरी या व्यवसाय का क्या योग है?
> बहोत परेशान हूँ।
> नाम-सुमित राज
> जन्मतिथि-05/08/1987
> समय-09:50pm
> स्तथान-मोकामा,जिला-पटना,बिहार
> ...


आदरणीय गुरुजन
प्रणाम????
मैं बहुत आशा के साथ आपलोगों से प्रार्थना करता हूँ।कृपया मेरी मदद करें...plz मेरी समश्या आज भी वही है ।मार्गदर्षन करें।

----------

